# southeast asian community tank



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

hi... im slowly adding more fish to a new tank, and it's based on fish of southeast asia. I started with a couple of zebra danios and then added a tiger barb. I was wondering what else I can add that would be compatible... I was looking at gouramis at petsmart, but they all said they needed salt and mine is fresh water. Bettas are also on my list, but are they going to be too aggressive? I'm also already nervous about the tiger barb. Are my danios doomed? I read that they might be aggressive if there is only one in the tank. Any suggestions on other tank mates? Thanks.

biofish.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, tiger barbs will chase fish that are slow moving with long trailing/wavy fins. Your danios will be fine .

Not knowing the size of your set-up, colour variants of gouramis of the _Trichogaster trichopterus_ generally get very aggressive in aquariums smaller than a 48"x18" footprint. Gourami trade names to be aware of are:

Blue
Opaline
3-spot
Gold
Platinum
Lavender

Needing salt? That's news to me unless they are shipped in from overseas where one should add salt to help with the acclimitazation from shipping environment/conditions.

Another fish to consider are Rasboras. Lots of species to choose from as well as catfish. Again, lots to choose from .

HTH


----------

